# May 31, 2013: Attitude Seed - U.S Customs Mail Interception Notice



## Amazing Lynn (May 31, 2013)

FYI: On 5.10.13, I placed my first order with Attitude. Today I got my package. It had been opened and resealed with green tape. It was processed at ISC Chicago, IL (USPS) on 5.15.13 and then forwarded to Los Angeles, CA 90009 on 5.26.13. Finally arriving here today. I purchased the buyer's guarantee so I am hopeful that it will get through next time. Best of luck, everyone!


----------



## Hugo Phurst (May 31, 2013)

Yea, well now Customs has a Red Flag next to your name/address, good luck getting anything else that doesn't get inspected.


----------



## Amazing Lynn (May 31, 2013)

Not worried. All is good. Someday my beans will come.


----------



## Organix420 (Jun 20, 2013)

I got one on 6.19.13... Amazing Lynn whatever happened with your guarantee?


----------

